# VW Cabrio Chumpcar



## aaron3w (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is a short clip of our 96 VW Cabrio in a Chumpcar race a few weeks ago. This was on the second day with totaly blown front shocks! Looking for new suspension now.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks fun :thumbup:


----------

